# Great value cast bronze router kit from ebay.



## CO_Goose (Jun 30, 2013)

Good Review. I picked up one of these several years ago and love it. It needed a little work filing the top of the casting to make it look nicer, and then turned a couple of handles that aren't the same, but it works great, and was a lot cheaper than any other one on the market.


----------



## twotenths (Mar 16, 2016)

Always fun to find a forgotten gem on ebay!


----------



## Uirlis (Mar 3, 2017)

Hello All,
Some months back I gave this fellow a chance. Was disappointed for the most part. spoke shave blade center hole was off center by an eighth of an inch, marking gauge casting was rough at best. I sent him a note about these problems and the response was "Sometimes things slip thru". My best advice would be buy at your own risk.


----------

